# Ebay Heat Press, XMTD-708. Need instructions and help re-setting, operating press.



## sidssports (Jan 24, 2008)

Just got my heat press off of eBay and the instructions are horrible. I cannot even figure out how to set the temp or the time. Seems the instructions they sent are for a different heat press all together.

The digital time and temp gauge is a XMTD-708

I should have read here first instead of just buying this thing.

Can anyone help me with just trying to set the temp.

thanks,

sid


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

can you post A pic or give link to it this may help


----------



## sidssports (Jan 24, 2008)

Sure, Since i put up this post the guy who sold it to me sent me directions. The directions seem clear but the press still does not work.

16 x 24 Digital Heat Press Sublimation T-Shirt Press BU - eBay (item 160200175403 end time Jan-27-08 20:03:50 PST)


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

is your timp in Celsius if it is here is chart..

Temperature Conversion Chart
100 C = 212 F
149 C = 300 F
163 C = 325 F
180 C = 356 F
193 C = 380 F
199 C = 390 F
204 C = 400 F
300 C = 572 F​
399 C = 750 F


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

what kind of problem are you having


----------



## sidssports (Jan 24, 2008)

I cannot set the temp or the timer. They guy sent me the directions and it still does not seem to set.

I think i have a bad digital control.

thanks,


----------



## indy99 (Apr 13, 2007)

If you press the side arrow button once does it show a function like temp flashing? Pressing it again would it show another function like time? What happens if you press "set" 2 times? How about holding in the side button and see what happens.


----------



## sidssports (Jan 24, 2008)

I will try that when i get home. 

Would it help if I took a pic of the controls for you too look at?

thanks,

sid


----------



## indy99 (Apr 13, 2007)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## detroitstyle (Feb 1, 2008)

Can someone please send me the same info. I bought the same machinge off ebay as sissports did. They sent homemade directions. thank you in advance.


----------



## detroitstyle (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks indy99 for the help


----------



## springbill (Apr 10, 2008)

I too have a heat press with an XMTD-708 heating unit. Thanks to the posts on this thread and others, I have figured out how to set the temp and time. Now I just need to know one thing... is the temp in C or F? Please help!


----------



## grafx13me (Jan 14, 2009)

please i have a big job coming up and this stupid press came with no instructions please please please send me ionstructions [email protected] xmt-708 please help


----------



## eloy (Mar 6, 2009)

Gent I just borrowed the same heat press xtmd-708. Can anyone send me some insrtuctions on how to use this thing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Can you guy's please, please, please search these forums before purchasing those heat presses on ebay, there's only one press i recommend from ebay and that's the sunie.


----------



## KazCaz (May 29, 2006)

OK, my husband told me to make sure I put this on the forum today. We purchased the ebay press...ummm...no name, as far as I can tell. Instructions, using the term loosely...not helpful, BUT the press was well packaged, no loose parts, and works. 

HERE'S THE STUPID PART: We had sample transfers, so of course we right away tried the press. Following the instructions for the transfers, 350 degrees for 30 seconds, we sit there waiting on the press to get up to 350 degrees, and since the wait was so long, (15 minutes and only up to 298 degrees), we went ahead and tried a shirt, after 8 sec. the shirt started burning! 

Guess what our dumb move of the day was? The press is in Celsius! So while we're thinking we're pressing it at 298 degrees, the press is really at about 662 degrees! It was only supposed to be 177c to get to 350f! Hope this helps another newbie to not burn up a couple shirts!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Why doesnt someone with actual control settings info post the instructions. Everyone who buys the press and runs into the same problem benefits.


----------



## Shirt Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

We purchased the same press from a private seller (not off ebay) and we too have skeletal instructions. To make matters worse, we have somehow managed to mess up the default settings by holding in SET for longer than 3 seconds. Our horrible instructions give us the correct default settings but does not say how to reset them. Now, the press will not heat up at all and we are unable to alter any settings at all. Does anyone know how we can go about resetting the defaults? The press worked when we bought it so we know it was in working condition until we messed with it...HELP!!!! Thank You!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Does unplugging it work to re-set it? (It works for my TV! ) 
_My press doesn't have settings, so I am only guessing, but I hope it helps. =)_


And I second David's request, for anyone who did figure out how to use the press, if you are still suscribed, will you please post the info for others. A few of the posts say folks figured it out, and most need the info. Thanks to anyone who can help out.


----------



## Shirt Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

If anyone can help you can also send me an email at [email protected]. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks again!


----------



## Shirt Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

Unplugging it does not work.  We tried that first with no luck at all. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Shirt Girl said:


> If anyone can help you can also send me an email at [email protected].


 
If anyone can help, please post it *in* this thread.  _This type of request is what is keeping this thread from helping other's get the help they need, too_. 





> Unplugging it does not work.  We tried that first with no luck at all.


I kind of figured you might have tried that, but stranger things have happened. Do you have a picture of the control panel, or switch, something you can post? 

Maybe someone can help if they see the visuals. ?


----------



## Shirt Girl (Jul 29, 2009)

These photos are from another thread (New "Cheap" Heat Press Arriving Today"). This is the press that I have.


----------



## jmcgurren (Oct 28, 2008)

ambitious said:


> Can you guy's please, please, please search these forums before purchasing those heat presses on ebay, there's only one press i recommend from ebay and that's the sunie.


You do recommend the Sunie presses? I was going to buy one directly from them just trying to figure out if I want the 15x15 with 3 yr warranty, 16x20 with 3 yr warranty, or the 16x24 with only a 1 yr warranty. The 16x20 and 16x24 are the same price but the warranty thing is making me wonder which I should go with. Any suggestions?
I am mostly going to be using it for foil after screen printing and for heat transfer tags.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Shirt Girl said:


> These photos are from another thread (New "Cheap" Heat Press Arriving Today"). This is the press that I have.


 
What member posted these pics in that thread? Did they say they are looking to buy it, or that they own it. If they own it... that's looking like a good resource maybe.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

More Sunie/Seiki/ TransPro feedback from owners - past and present:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-presses-equipment/t73056.html


----------



## Namchief (Apr 23, 2011)

I know this is an old post but thought this might help some that were having the issue. not sure these are the exact instructions but helped a friend of mne and decided to share them with you.


----------



## view5050 (Jun 15, 2011)

SEE THIS THREAD BELOW FOR DETAIL INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO SET THIS HEAT PRESS XMTD-708.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t156041.html


----------

